# Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?



## Patze (4. Juni 2011)

*Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung (0 bis 0,1 Sone aus 50 cm Entfernung), oder erreicht man das auch mit einer guten Luftkühlung?

Der Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...se-oder-laut-muss-euer-spiele-pc-sein-10.html und meine eigenen Erfahrungen bezüglich leiser Luftkühlung lassen mich immer mehr überlegen später eine Wasserkühlung zu installieren.

Wie man sehen kann haben viele einen Bedarf "Wakü-Mythen" genauer unter die Lupe nehmen zu lassen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...sieren-euch-mehrere-antworten-moeglich-2.html.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...kue-thema-interessiert-euch-am-meisten-3.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/157793-high-end-system-passiv-kuehlbar.html


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

Da fehlt die Möglichkeit: Man kann Temperatur und Lautstärke senken
Ebenfalls wäre eine Option auf "ich besitze eine Wakü" nicht verkehrt.

Edit: Obwohl die Umfrage ein bisschen schwachsinnig ist, das lauteste sind bei mir die Festplatten und nicht die Wakü


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Kommt auf die Komponenten und Übertacktungswünsche an.


----------



## Hatuja (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Eine Wasserkühlung ist nicht unbedingt leiser, da ja auch viele mechanische Teile (Pumpe/Lüfter).
Mit richtig großen Kühlkörpern und großen, langsam laufenden Lüftern ist da durchaus ein unhörbarer PC drin.
Kommt halt jeweils auf die verbaute  Kühlung an, ob High-Quality oder Low-Cost!



Koyote schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Komponenten und Übertacktungswünsche an.



Jupp. Wenn ich Komponenten habe, die ich potentiell auch passiv kühlen kann, wäre eine Wasserkühlung zwar kühler, aber deutlich lauter!


----------



## Carmir (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Komponenten und Übertacktungswünsche an.



Das.

Die Frage ist insoweit etwas unsinnig, kommt halt drauf an; ein Taschenrechner ist auch ohne WaKü schön leise.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn es die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Kommt auf die Komponenten und Übertacktungswünsche an." Könnte ich und vielleicht auch ein paar mehr hier was ankreuzen, die Umfrage ergibt eigentlich nicht viel Sinn, mit den bisher Vorhandenen Auswahlmöglichkeiten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Die Frage ist in sich wiedersprüchlich.
[X] Von den Anwortmöglichkeiten passen 6 nicht auf die Frage und zwei sind fehlerhaft.


Meine Antwort:

- Für einen unhörbaren PC braucht man keine Wakü. Siehe diverse Passivsysteme
- Für einen unhörbaren Spiele-PC braucht man keine Wakü, siehe Deltatronic. Aber man sollte sich drüber Gedanken machen - siehe Deltatronics Preise und Kompatibilitätslisten.
- Für einen unhörbaren High-End-Spiele-PC ist eine Wakü die einzige noch als praktisch zu bezeichnende Option.
- Das gleiche gilt für unhörbare PCs mit vielen Festplatten.

- Für einen leisen (0,1 sone) PC braucht man keine Wakü.
- Für einen leisen (0,1 sone) PC scheint sie mir die günstigste Lösung zu sein
- Für einen leisen (0,1 sone) High-End-Spiele-PC erst recht.



Allgemein wäre es nett, wenn der Threadersteller mal sagen würde, was überhaupt Ziel dieses Threads ist. "Silentkühlungen allgemein" ist ein bißchen ein sehr großes Feld.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X] Die Frage ist in sich wiedersprüchlich.
> [X] Von den Anwortmöglichkeiten passen 6 nicht auf die Frage und zwei sind fehlerhaft.
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind ziemlich bescheiden.


----------



## SonicNoize (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, man kann da kaum was ankreuzen und die wichtigsten Antworten fehlen.

Eine lautlose Wasserkühlung ist für einen durchschnittlichen PC schwieriger umzusetzen als eine lautlose Luftkühlung. 1155er-CPU mit LowBudget-Grafik kommt damit locker klar. Bei Highend (1366er mit z.B. GTX580) jedoch kommt man um Wasser nicht mehr drumrum. Kommt halt ganz auf das System an. Je mehr Leistung, desto mehr Fläche wird benötigt, um die Wärme lautlos ab zu führen. *Wakü hat halt den Vorteil, dass man die Fläche zur Kühlung beliebig vergrößern und sonstwohin legen kann*, bei Luftkühlung ist man da etwas eingeschränkter, wobei der Markt ja mittlerweile viele Lösungen dazu anbietet.


Und es ist nicht einfach, eine lautlose Pumpe zu finden. Irgend ein minimales Surren, Vibrieren etc. hört man immer, es sei denn, man packt sie hinter irgendwelche Dämmstoffe oder verzichtet auf hohe Durchflusswerte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*


  Ja, man braucht eine Wasserkühlung! = Nein da Frage zu allgeimen was für einen PC
                       Nein, nicht nötig! Sehr gute Luftkühlung reicht.= Nein siehe eins drüber
Bei einer Wasserkühlung hat man auch Lüfter (z.B. für den Radiator) und ist deshalb nicht wesentlich leiser!= Lüfter allein sagen nix über die Lautstärke aus ich kann mit 30Lüftern leiser sein als jemand mit nur einem Lüfter egal ob Wakü oder Lukü
Bei einer Wasserkühlung hat man evtl. Pumpgeräusche und ist deshalb nicht wesentlich leiser!= Kommt auf die Pumpe an und wie laut der vergleichswert wäre, es gibt keine Pumpe die auch nur annähernd so laut ist wie ne gtx590 oder HD6990 unter last 

Wasserkühlung führt hauptsächlichen zu einer besseren Kühlleistung  und nicht zu einer geringeren Lautstärke als bei einer Lufkü! = Bessere Kühlleistung ergo man kann auch die Lautstärke verringern ist ja bei den Luftkühlern nicht anders
Eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung ist etwas teurer als eine gute (perfekte) Luftkühlung!= Dafür ist die frage zu ungenau ebenso ist die Frage was heist ordentliche Wakü oder perfekte Lukü?
                       Nein, eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung ist nicht teurer!= Siehe eins drüber
Beide Kühlmethoden kosten bei vergleichbarer Ausführung /Qualität ungefähr genauso viel!= Wieder das gleiche, alles zu ungenau
Ich überlege mir kurzfristig/mittelfristig eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen.= Ich habe eine
                       Naja, Wasserkühlung ist zwar nett an zu schauen, aber einbauen würde ich mir keine.= Siehe eins drüber nett anzuschauen ists aber auch nicht immer kommt immer drauf an was man will man kann auch eine Lukü richtig schön machen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich würde nicht sagen das eine Wakü unbedingt das leiseste ist was man haben kann. Es kommt natürlich auch auf die zu kühlenden Komponenten an.
Der/die Radis machen Lärm, die Pumpe auch. Naja.


----------



## Schleifer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

nein, man brauch keine WaKü
Festplatten in eine Bitumenbox oder ähnliches stecken. Dann sind die Dinger schonmal leise.
Grafikkartenkühler durch ein anderes Exemplar (Prolimatech MK-13 / Alpenföhn peter / ...) tauschen und dort minimum 2x120mm Lüfter, eher 140mm wenn möglich der Referenzlüfter (Be Quiet Silent Wings) darufpappen
guter Prozessorkühler Scythe Mugen II oder besser. Standardlüfter raus und Refernezlüfter drauf
Gehäuse nach den Kühlmöglichkeiten auswählen und eines mit Bottom-Up Kühlung nehmen (-> Midgard). Unten Luft rein, oben raus.
Grafikkartenlüfter und Gehäuselüfter an ne Lüftersteuerung (Lamptron FC5, o.ä.) anschließen und runterregeln. Für die GPU sollten 800rpm reichen (dauerhaft!!), für's Gehäuse 600-800rpm. CPU Lüfter vom Board regeln lassen, welches auch ne gute Lüftersteuerung haben sollte.

Damit ist zumindest mein PC nahezu unhörbar. Ich hab keine High-End Hardware, aber auch weiß Gott keine High-End Kühlung. LüKü mäßig ist bei mir noch viel Platz nach oben.


----------



## Uter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Alles von der Hardware und dem eigenem Empfinden abhängig.

Wer einen i3 ohne Graka verbaut hat und Lüfter mit 1500rpm als lautlos bezeichnet für den sollte unter Luft ein lautloser PC kein Problem sein. 

Wer 3 GTX480 und einen stark übertakteten 6-Kerner verbaut hat und Lüfter auch mit 600rpm noch hört für den ist eine Wakü die einzige Möglichkeit.

PS: Warum gibts im Wakü-Forum nicht die Möglichkeit "ich hab eine Wakü" und warum sollte man unbedingt Lüfter benötigen?


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

(x) Nein, nicht nötig! Sehr gute Luftkühlung reicht. 

In meinen Augen baut man eine Wasserkühlung auch zum großen Teil aufgrund der Optik. Mit Luft kann man (fast) genauso leise Kühlen. 
Für extreme OC Ergebnisse oder Supercomputer ist eine Wakü natürlich klar von Vorteil. (Oder man greift gleich zu LN2)


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Die dicken HighEnd-Grafikarten mit 300W + Abwärme sind mit Luft nicht leise kühlbar. Spätestens da ist ne Wakü nötig, um leise kühlen zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht einfach, eine lautlose Pumpe zu finden. Irgend ein minimales Surren, Vibrieren etc. hört man immer, es sei denn, man packt sie hinter irgendwelche Dämmstoffe oder verzichtet auf hohe Durchflusswerte.



Wieso sollte man nicht auf hohe Zahlen irgendwo verzichten, wenn es einem um geringe Lautstärke geht?
Die Lautstärke einer entkoppelten Eheim1046 muss man mit einer Oberklasse-Graka und Lukü erstmal unterboten bekommen. Mit Einbau-Kauflösungen wird man das sicherlich nicht schaffen.




Schleifer schrieb:


> Grafikkartenlüfter und Gehäuselüfter an ne Lüftersteuerung (Lamptron FC5, o.ä.) anschließen und runterregeln. Für die GPU sollten 800rpm reichen (dauerhaft!!), für's Gehäuse 600-800rpm. CPU Lüfter vom Board regeln lassen, welches auch ne gute Lüftersteuerung haben sollte.



Also mit 800 rpm dürfte selbst die großzügige 0,1 sone Grenze nicht annähernd zu schaffen sein (bis zu faul zum suchen, glaube mich aber an 0,3-0,4 sone als typische PCGH-Messwerte zu erinnern). Das sollte nicht nur für mich meilenweit von lautlos entfernt sein.


----------



## Aufpassen (6. Juni 2011)

Leg dir 'ne passiv Kühlung zu.


----------



## Keygen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

also da ich HDDs habe und keine SSD mag habe ich mir mal 2 duzend lüfter in mein case gepresst, damit mein boxed mein CPU auf 26° runterlüften, hören tu ich das ding aufm klo, obwohl wir eine lüftungsanlage im klo haben, aber langsam wird er leiser, nicht, etwa weil ich es langsam überhöre, sondern eher dass die lüfter langsam sterben (11 lüfter übrig und einige beginnen schon mit dem rattern^^)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Stromsparkomponenten, ein vernünftiges Gehäuse und sowie gute Kühler können da schon reichen. Lautstärke allgemein ist auch eher subjektiv


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Auch wenns blöd klingt aber 99% wissen nichtmal wie leise 0,1 Sone sind, das Fiepen der Grakas ist meist schon lauter.
Und zu den Pumpen es gibt auch sehr leise Pumpen die entkoppelt fast nicht mehr zu höhren sind, dazu gehören nicht die Laings die sind vergleichweiße laut.
Aber wenn man es in relation setzt zu eine Lukü kann man mit Wakü einfach viel leiser sein bei Zockerhardware. 
Bei Lukü kann man meist im Idle sehr leise sein aber spätestens wenn die Graka und die CPU vollast laufen wirds lauter was bei ner Wakü nicht ist, wenn man die Radifläche groß genug wählt, meine 6Lüfter an meinen 2 Trippleradis laufen immer mit ca.600 U/min egal ob Volllast oder idle was für mich auch sehr wichtig ist da durch F@H mein PC auch oft Nachts durchläuft.


----------



## max70 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Auch die Laing bekommt man leise.Wobei die auch so nur in ohnehin leisen Systemen auffällt.Eine luftgekühlte Grafikkarte des oberen Leistungsspektrums,ist bei Last auf jeden Fall lauter.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



max70 schrieb:


> Auch die Laing bekommt man leise.


Aber nicht auf 0,1Sone .



max70 schrieb:


> Eine luftgekühlte Grafikkarte des oberen Leistungsspektrums,ist bei Last auf jeden Fall lauter.


Das natürlich sowieso.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

für meinen übertakteten q9550 und die 480!amp waren je nach spiel bis zu 400m³/h luft im gehäuse nötig damit z.b bei civ5 die nb nicht überhitzt wurde (x48) und das spielvergnügen mit nem bluescreen endete (unter anderem da die !amp die abluft ins gehäuse entlässt) wobei der serien nb kühler für mein dfi auch irgendwie probleme mit dem anpress druck gehabt haben dürfte ...
alleine der !amp kühler hat da ordentlich an der geräuschkulisse mitgewirkt, nach umbau auf wakü hört man nu ab und an plattengeräusche und ansonsten nicht mehr viel vom rechner 
war halt entsprechend teuer die wakü aber mit luft war dort nicht mehr viel zu optimieren (meghalems, lüfter zur gehäusebelüftung mit mehr hub etc...) die ausgeblasene luft war knapp über 50°C warm, wüstenwind aus dem gehäuse so in der art, die einzig logische ausbaustufe war wakü oder mit dem lärm leben


----------



## JawMekEf (6. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt eine Möglichkeit man kann Temperatur und Lautstärke senken
> Und so etwas wie ich besitze eine Wakü.
> 
> Edit: Obwohl die Umfrage ein bisschen schwachsinnig ist, das lauteste sind bei mir die Festplatten



Könntest du die Grammatik des Satzes, vielleicht nochmal überarbeiten?
Der Satz, ist auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht etwas schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## max70 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf 0,1Sone .



Doch,die Pumpe allein schon .


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



max70 schrieb:


> Doch,die Pumpe allein schon .


 
Klar - abgeschaltet!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Hm ich habe keine Wakü, trotzdem ist selbst unter Last die Festplatte bei Zugriff das lauteste Teil. Bei mir gibt es nichtmal einen Unterschied der Lautstärke zwischen Idle und Last. Letztlich ist es egal ob Luft oder Wasser, bei geschickter Auswahl geben die sich nix.


----------



## max70 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Wie willst Du das beurteilen,so ganz ohne Wakü.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf 0,1Sone .



Alles nur eine Frage der Dämmung.
Die kleine Laing  schreit  doch förmlich danach, in einem Bleikubus mit Silikon vergossen und dann in einem gut gedämmten Würfel gut entkoppelt aufgehängt zu werden 



max70 schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das beurteilen,so ganz ohne Wakü.


 
Und vor allem ohne HDD-Wakü-Dämmbox


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



max70 schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das beurteilen,so ganz ohne Wakü.


Nur weil ich es selber nicht nutze, heißt das nicht das man sich damit nicht auch mal beschäftigt hat. So lange mein System so leise ist brauche ich keine paar 100 Taler in etwas investieren was ich nicht benötige.



> Und vor allem ohne HDD-Wakü-Dämmbox


Was ist eine HDD? Ich speicher meine Daten auf einem Ziegelstein


----------



## HAWX (6. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde nicht sagen das eine Wakü unbedingt das leiseste ist was man haben kann. Es kommt natürlich auch auf die zu kühlenden Komponenten an.
> Der/die Radis machen Lärm, die Pumpe auch. Naja.



Ein Radiator macht keinen Lärm, die Lüfter schon


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur weil ich es selber nicht nutze, heißt das nicht das man sich damit nicht auch mal beschäftigt hat. So lange mein System so leise ist brauche ich keine paar 100 Taler in etwas investieren was ich nicht benötige.


 
Genau das ist es. Es muss jeder selber entscheiden wie leise er es will oder braucht.

Hab mir auch schon überlegt ne "schwächere" und dafür leisere Pumpe zu kaufen jedoch stört mich das Geräusch der Pumpe nicht wirklich, eher das Fiepen der Graka nur das bekomm ich nicht so leicht los. 
Und nein eine neue Graka ist für mich keine Option da viel zu teuer mit Wakü, außerdem hab ich die GTX460 erst Anfang des Jahres mit Komplettwakü gekauft.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juni 2011)

Wakü FTW


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch schon überlegt ne "schwächere" und dafür leisere Pumpe zu kaufen jedoch stört mich das Geräusch der Pumpe nicht wirklich, eher das Fiepen der Graka nur das bekomm ich nicht so leicht los.


 
Vsync ?


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Gibts bei F@H leider nicht Muss meine GPU auch immer übertakten um das Spulenfiepen in einen Bereich zu schieben, für den meine Ohren zu alt sind


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Sobald die Graka last hat fängts an egal ob Vsync beim Zocken an oder aus ebenso bei F@H wo es ja wie der Malkolm schrieb kein Vsync gibt. 
Hab sie auch schon soweit übertaktet bis das Geräusch am Angenehmsten ist bei meiner GTX460 sind das 950Mhz.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] zwingend eine WaKü (Pflicht) 
Wer eine hat weiß was er hat , und wer nicht hat was verpasst . Vorausgesetzt er hat einen vernünftigen Rechner , wo es sich lohnt .
Die staub ansaugenden LuKü´s hab ich den Rücken gekehrt und bereue es nicht .
Wenn ich aber die (alle) gestellten Antworten anschaue(die man ankreutzen kann) , leuchtet ein hauch von LuKü Fan durch 

Und hallo erstmal im Forum


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

ich hab bei meiner 480  und dem aquagrafx kühler (optional) kühlpads für die spannungswandler genutzt, sind auch so in der anleitung aufgeführt wohin und welche dicke für die spawas, einfach weil ich noch kühlpads in der passenden stärke rumfliegen hatte und durch die fixierung (oder dämpfung oder mir nicht klarem nebeneffekt) mit dem kühlpad ist das spulenfiepen so gut wie überall weg oder eventuell nicht mehr höhrbar, das einzige was noch ein fiepen erzeugt sind die ladebildchen bei gta4 ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Hab auch die Pads genutzt wie angegeben das Fiepen ist geblieben.
Aber es ist jetzt nicht so extrem laut, wollte eben nur klarmachen das ne Pumpe nicht das Lauteste sein muss bei ner Wakü und das obwohl ich eine Laing habe.
Es kommt halt auch immer auf die Frequenz an. Ein leichtes brummen oder surren wie es die Pumpen machen ist weniger aggresive wie das Fiepen einer Graka oder das Geräusch eines schnelldrehenden kleinen Lüfter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Bei den Grakas hatte ich bisher immer Glück was das Spulenfiepen angeht. So lange eine Wakü auch Lüfter benötigt muss die nicht leiser sein wie eine Luftkühlung. Was man hier teilweise schon gesehen hat, gleicht eher einer Lüfterteststation. Vielleicht sollte man eine wassergekühlte Wassserkühlung erfinden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sobald die Graka last hat fängts an egal ob Vsync beim Zocken an oder aus




Das ist dann wohl ein besonders aggressiver Fall. Wenn ich an meine kurzfristige Erfahrung mit einer luftgekühlten GTX560 denke, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie weit ich deinen Pfeifer schon geschmissen hätte...




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab auch die Pads genutzt wie angegeben das Fiepen ist geblieben.



Ich glaube, er betont seine Anwendung nicht-wie-vorgesehen, sondern mit zusätzlichen Pads auf den Spulen (die normalerweise nicht gekühlt werden).



> Es kommt halt auch immer auf die Frequenz an. Ein leichtes brummen oder surren wie es die Pumpen machen ist weniger aggresive wie das Fiepen einer Graka oder das Geräusch eines schnelldrehenden kleinen Lüfter.


 
Nuja - bei "lautlos" ist die Frequenz egal. Da geht es darum, gar nichts zu hören. Bei "nicht störend" ist es natürlich sehr wichtig, wie unangenhem das noch-zu-hörende Geräusch ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist dann wohl ein besonders aggressiver Fall. Wenn ich an meine kurzfristige Erfahrung mit einer luftgekühlten GTX560 denke, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie weit ich deinen Pfeifer schon geschmissen hätte...


 Mit Standarttakt muss ich ehrlich sagen da nervts schon mit Wakü, mit dem Serienkühler hat man das garnicht so gemerkt.
Aber jetzt mit dem Ocen ist es finde ich echt ok



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er betont seine Anwendung nicht-wie-vorgesehen, sondern mit zusätzlichen Pads auf den Spulen (die normalerweise nicht gekühlt werden).


Aha wäre ne Überlegung wert obwohl ich irgendwie daran zweifel das es wirklich was bringt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - bei "lautlos" ist die Frequenz egal. Da geht es darum, gar nichts zu hören. Bei "nicht störend" ist es natürlich sehr wichtig, wie unangenhem das noch-zu-hörende Geräusch ist.


 Klar bei lautlos ist es egal. 
Nur was soll man machen? 
Ich bin keiner der 10 verschiedene Grakas kauft und dann die mit dem geringsten Fiepen und dem meisten Ocingpotenzial behält und den Rest zurrückgehen läst. Sowas mach ich nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er betont seine Anwendung nicht-wie-vorgesehen, sondern mit zusätzlichen Pads auf den Spulen (die normalerweise nicht gekühlt werden).



genau das meine ich, in der dem aquagrafx beiligenden anleitung sind 3 unterschiedliche flächen markiert, die gpu, der ram und die spawas wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren auf jeden fall 3 thermische zonen.
laut anleitung müssen halt gpu und ram (*a*) entsprechend mit wlp präpariert werden, dann kommen auf die spannungsregler (*b*) die mitgelieferten wärmeleitpads, laut der anleitung kann man aber optional noch zusätzliche pads für die mit (*c*) markierten bauteile anbringen (in der anleitung steht sowohl das sie optionals sind wie auch die benötigte dicke von ich glaube max 0.5mm) wie gesagt, vorher hatte ich deutlich wahrnehmbares spulenfiepen, nach umabu hab ich echt gedacht die graka is kaputt ......  noch extremer wahrnehmbar wurde es natürlich dadurch das ich erst meinen pc ohne die graka umgebaut hatte und ca 2 monate später die graka nachgezogen habe 
kann halt nicht sagen ob sie einfach nur zusätzlich gedämpft,schallisoliert , eingequetscht sind und nicht mehr vibrieren können, kühler sind, etc... ka aber sie haben 95% ihres fiepens eingestellt 
edit: 1 roten pfeil vergessen, hab aber alle ram chips mit wlp bestrichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Das hört sich gut an, ich glaub das werd ich mal ausprobieren. Wäre echt geil wenns klappt, thx


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Mit beidem möglich!

Jedoch mit einer guten Wasserkühlung wohl leiser (Mehr kühlfläche, höhere Kühleffizienz -> Weniger m3 Luft nötig)


----------



## Patze (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Erstmal muss ich mich für die ungenaue Umfrage entschuldigen. Ich hatte wenig Zeit, habe (zu) schnell die Umfrage erstellt und wollte nur mal kurz einen Schnellüberblick. Mein Fehler, Sorry!

Dennoch: Ich denke jedem ist klar, dass wenn man bei einem luftgekühlten System die gleichen niedrigen Temperaturen wie bei einer Wasserkühlung erreichen will, man nicht an den (niedrigen) Geräuschpegel einer Wakü herankommt!
Ebenfalls selbstverständlich ist, dass je niedriger die Temperaturen, desto höher ist die Lebensdauer der Hardware und da ist die Wasserkühlung deutlich im Vorteil bzw. prädestiniert. Wer also auf ein sehr leises System UND zusätzlich auf ein sehr kühles System nicht Verzichten will (bei entsprechender Hardware - kein 500 Watt High-End-PC), muss eine Wasserkühlung installieren.
Auch logisch ist, dass je höher die Leistung und damit die Abwärme der Komponenten, desto schwieriger ist es mit einer fast lautlosen Luftkühlung den PC zu betreiben:




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die dicken HighEnd-Grafikarten mit 300W + Abwärme sind mit Luft nicht leise kühlbar. Spätestens da ist ne Wakü nötig, um leise kühlen zu können.


 


Koyote schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Komponenten und Übertacktungswünsche an.


 


Uter schrieb:


> [x] Alles von der Hardware und dem eigenem Empfinden abhängig. Wer einen i3 ohne Graka verbaut hat und Lüfter mit 1500rpm als lautlos bezeichnet für den sollte unter Luft ein lautloser PC kein Problem sein. Wer 3 GTX480 und einen stark übertakteten 6-Kerner verbaut hat und Lüfter auch mit 600rpm noch hört für den ist eine Wakü die einzige Möglichkeit.


 Auch unbestritten: Durch eine Wakü gewinnt man einiges an Overclocking-Spielraum. Den Umfragehinweis habe ich (weil das für mich persönlich benfalls selbstverständlich war/ist) tatsächlich vergessen: Die Vorraussetzungen für den Vergleich Luftkü. gegen Wassserkü. sind keine übertackteten und/oder keine _„500 Watt Ultra-High-End_“ PCs! Genau dieser Grenzbereich zwischen eines PCs, der mit sehr leiser Luftkühlung gerade noch auskommt und eines High-End-PCs, der eine Wasserkühlung unbedingt benötigt ist für die Hauptfragestellung wichtig (klar hängt vom User ab – den wenigsten wird aber die Lebensdauer der Hardware nicht egal sein!).
Hinsichtlich einer geringen Geräuschemission ist ein Wasserkühlungssystem einem Luftkühlungssystemen weit überlegen, wenn der PC aus High-End-Komponenten besteht und/oder er übertacktet wird – steht ebenfalls außer Frage.
Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, dass hauptsächlich diejenigen zum Thema kompetente Auskunft/Ratschläge etc. geben, die über Erfahrungen bzw. Erfahrungswerte beider Kühlarten verfügen. Sprich, sie haben (Erfahrungen mit) mindestens einen PC mit sehr leiser (quasi unhörbarer) Luftkühlung und mind. einen mit (quasi unhörbarer) Wasserkühlung (gebaut), damit sie seriöse Vergleiche ziehen können bzw. konnten. Über den Informationsgehalt der Beiträge jener, die bereits tausende verfasst haben (Stichwort Oberflächlichkeit) sage ich lieber nichts!




SonicNoize schrieb:


> Eine lautlose Wasserkühlung ist für einen durchschnittlichen PC schwieriger umzusetzen als eine lautlose Luftkühlung. […] Und es ist nicht einfach, eine lautlose Pumpe zu finden. Irgend ein minimales Surren, Vibrieren etc. hört man immer, es sei denn, man packt sie hinter irgendwelche Dämmstoffe oder verzichtet auf hohe Durchflusswerte.


 Wasserkühlung braucht eine (nicht lautlos zu kriegende) Pumpe (zusätzliche Geräuschquelle) und einen (oder mehrere) Radiator(en), die wiederum Lüftern benötigen, ergo kein Vorteil zu einer leisen Luftkühlung. Da - nach Meinung vieler - eine Pumpe (durch ihren Motor) Vibrationen, sprich ein Geräusch erzeugt, ist es für einen quasi lautlosen/unhörbaren PC unabdingbar sie zu entkoppeln oder zu dämmen. Das wäre dann ein Ansatz für einen weiteren Umfragepunkt: Bekommt man mit wenig Aufwand (im Vergleich zu einer Installation einer sehr leisen Luftkühlung) eine lautlose Pumpe installiert? Und bitte keine Haarspalterei a la _„was ist wenig Aufwand?“_.  




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mit beidem möglich! Jedoch mit einer guten Wasserkühlung wohl leiser (Mehr kühlfläche, höhere Kühleffizienz -> Weniger m3 Luft nötig)


Ein Vorteil einer Wakü besteht nun natürlich darin, dass mehr Wärme abtransportiert und durch den großen Radiator abgegeben werden kann. Dadurch können weniger und auch langsam drehendere Lüfter eingesetzt werden. Jedoch ist es bei mir so, dass wenn ich mir einen wassergekühlten PC zusammenbauen will, dann mit dem hauptsächlichem Ziel den Geräuschpegel zu senken, sprich die (minimal hörbaren) Lüfter zu verbannen. Leider braucht man aber wohl trotzdem Lüfter (für Radiator), um das Wasser wieder abzukühlen – damit verpufft evtl. oder im schlechtesten Fall der Lautstärke senkende Effekt!
Ein konkretes Beispiel zur Vereinfachung: 130 Watt CPU + 150 Watt GPU und kein Overclocking. Braucht man für einen fast unhörbaren Betrieb bei dieser Konfiguration eine Wasserkühlung?

Da ich bis dato zwei PCs habe und im Laufe der nächsten Jahre (des Lebens) noch einige dazu kommen werden - immer mit dem Ziel „ein bisschen leiser zu werden“ - kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen wie leise ich die Luftkühlung bei den neuen (und alten) „Kisten“ noch kriegen kann.
Der eine PC (2 Duo E6660) ist relativ leise, der andere (i7-950) etwas leiser, aber leider nicht unhörbar.

PC I

Lian Li PC-A70B (Big Tower)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Sapphire HD3850 Ultimate (passiv)
Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Samsung Spinpoint HD501LJ
Be quiet! 
Scythe Ninja 2 CPU-Kühler
2x Scythe Kaze Master KM01-BK Lüftersteuerung

Insgesamt sind beim PC I sieben Lüfter montiert: Sechs werksseitig installierte 120 mm Lian Li-Lüfter (hörbar) und ein werksseitig montierter 120mm Scythe-Lüfter vom Ninja 2 (quasi unhörbar).

PC II

Lian Li PC-7FNW 
Core i7-950
Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 Silent Cell (passiv)
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Samsung SpinPoint F2 EcoGreen 500GB (HD502HI)
Be quiet! Straight Power 580W (E8) CM ATX 2.3 (BN162)
Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler
Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM01-BK)

Insgesamt sind beim PC II vier Lüfter installiert: Vorne ein einblasender, werksseitig eingebauter 140mm Lian Li-Lüfter (auch bei 600 U/Min zu hören), ein 140mm _Thermalright X-Silent 140_ für NB & SB & GPU (bei 600 U/Min auch zu hören), ein 120mm _Scythe S-Flex SFF21E_ für CPU-Kühler (bei 600 U/Min unhörbar) und ein ausblasender, werksseitig montierter 120mm Lian Li-Lüfter (bei 600 U/Min hörbar).
Wenn ich alle Lüfter ausschalte und nur noch der Lüfter des Netzteils und die Festplatte läuft (PC im Leerlauf), dann ist der PC fast unhörbar: So wie ich es haben will! Wenn ich den S-Flex SFF21E (für CPU-Kühler) auf 600 U/Min dazuschalte ist die Geräuschemission des Computers immer noch die gleiche. Kommt einer der Lian Li Lüfter und/oder der X-Silent dazu, ist der PC etwas lauter und damit bin ich dann nicht zufrieden. 

Bei beiden PCs kann ich in Zukunft bestimmt noch die Luftkühlung optimieren, sprich leiser bekommen und die beiden HDD Festplatten durch SSDs ersetzten. Alle Lian Li Lüfter müssten dann beim PC I durch leiserer (immer mit 600 U/Min) ersetzt werden. Ich glaube dann wäre er fast unhörbar. Den PC II noch leiser zu machen ist aber schon schwieriger. Ich glaube egal welcher Lüfter vor dem Mainboard installiert wird (Lüfter steht immer im Laufwerksschacht - derzeit der X-Silent), er wird immer leichte Schwingungen übertragen und somit hörbare Vibrationen erzeugen. Und jeder noch so leise (ausblasende) Lüfter (hinten am Gehäuse) wird wohl aufgrund des benötigten Lüftergitters immer leichte Geräusche erzeugen. Evtl. ist das Gehäuse für diese Hardware nicht hundertprozentig „Silent-tauglich“. Oder ist da dann doch die Wasserkühlung nötig? 
Die PCGH hat beim S-Flex SFF21E und Thermalright X-Silent 140  bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 75% 0,2 Sone gemessen. Das müssten genau  675 Umdrehungen beim X-Silent und 900 Umdrehungen beim SFF21E. Beide  laufen bei mir - wie bereits gesagt - mit 600 U/Min. Da der X-Silent leicht  hörbar ist, kann das nur an den Schwingungen liegen. 
Ein nicht zu unterschlagender Vorteil des PC I ist das Gehäuse: Ein Big Tower lässt der Hardware im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes „mehr Luft“, sprich die Kühlung ist besser und evtl. kann man sogar mit der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der Lüfter runter gehen. Für meine nächsten PCs bzw. für einen noch leiseren Betrieb habe ich die Gehäuse Silverstone Fortress SST-FT01 & FT02 und die beidwen Big Tower Zalman GS 1000 und Coolermaster ATC 840. Wobei Big Tower und Midi Tower hinsichtlich sehr leiser Kühlmöglichkeiten (Luft! Maßstab immer noch die 0,1 Sone) miteinander zu vergleichen ist evtl. etwas „unfair“.




Schleifer schrieb:


> nein, man brauch keine WaKü. Festplatten in eine Bitumenbox oder ähnliches stecken. Dann sind die Dinger schonmal leise. Grafikkartenkühler durch ein anderes Exemplar (Prolimatech MK-13 / Alpenföhn peter / ...) tauschen und dort minimum 2x120mm Lüfter, eher 140mm wenn möglich der Referenzlüfter (Be Quiet Silent Wings) darufpappen guter Prozessorkühler Scythe Mugen II oder besser. Standardlüfter raus und Refernezlüfter drauf. Gehäuse nach den Kühlmöglichkeiten auswählen und eines mit Bottom-Up Kühlung nehmen (-> Midgard). Unten Luft rein, oben raus. Grafikkartenlüfter und Gehäuselüfter an ne Lüftersteuerung (Lamptron FC5, o.ä.) anschließen und runterregeln. Für die GPU sollten 800rpm reichen (dauerhaft!!), für's Gehäuse 600-800rpm. CPU Lüfter vom Board regeln lassen, welches auch ne gute Lüftersteuerung haben sollte. Damit ist zumindest mein PC nahezu unhörbar. Ich hab keine High-End Hardware, aber auch weiß Gott keine High-End Kühlung. LüKü mäßig ist bei mir noch viel Platz nach oben.


Bin ich bis jetzt der gleichen Meinung, wenn auch im Moment noch aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung (habe keine Geld um jetzt auf einmal vier PCs zu kaufen) mit Einschränkungen.

Halten wir (für eine verbesserte [neue] Umfrage) fest:

- Grenzbereich skizzieren (ab welcher Konfiguration braucht man eine Wakü).
- Bekommt man mit wenig Aufwand (im Vergleich zu einer Installation einer leisen Luftkühlung) eine lautlose Pumpe installiert?
- Konkretes Beispiel durchgehen
- Braucht mein PC II evtl. eine Wasserkühlung um einen fast unhörbaren Betrieb zu kriegen (Ferndiagnose ist da natürlich schwierig)

Im Netz habe ich mal gelesen: Silent ist der Wille, sich nicht an nervige Geräusche zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Uter (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Patze schrieb:


> Sprich, sie haben (Erfahrungen mit) mindestens einen PC mit sehr leiser (quasi unhörbarer) Luftkühlung und mind. einen mit (quasi unhörbarer) Wasserkühlung (gebaut), damit sie seriöse Vergleiche ziehen können bzw. konnten. Über den Informationsgehalt der Beiträge jener, die bereits tausende verfasst haben (Stichwort Oberflächlichkeit) sage ich lieber nichts!


Oder ihr Ziel ist ein für sie nahezu unhörbarer/nicht störender PC und sie haben es zu erst mit Luft versucht, sind aber gescheitert.
Nach der Anzahl der Posts kannst du hier nicht gehen, es gibt einige mit sehr vielen Posts, die sehr viel Ahnung von Passiv haben (zu ruyven schiel).



Patze schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung braucht eine (nicht lautlos zu kriegende) Pumpe (zusätzliche Geräuschquelle) und einen (oder mehrere) Radiator(en), die wiederum Lüftern benötigen, ergo kein Vorteil zu einer leisen Luftkühlung.


 Luftkühlung braucht mehrere (nicht lautlos zu kriegende) Lüfter. Den Radi kann man auch passiv betreiben. Folglich hat man nicht unbegint eine Geräuschquelle mehr, sondern im besten Fall nur noch eine.
Die meisten Pumpe haben den Vorteil, dass sie wassergekühlt sind, damit kann man sie in beliebig dickes Dämmmaterial wickeln. Manche kann man außerdem tauchen.


----------



## Patze (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Uter schrieb:


> Den Radi kann man auch passiv betreiben. Folglich hat man nicht unbegint eine Geräuschquelle mehr, sondern im besten Fall nur noch eine.
> Die meisten Pumpe haben den Vorteil, dass sie wassergekühlt sind, damit kann man sie in beliebig dickes Dämmmaterial wickeln. Manche kann man außerdem tauchen.


 
Das hört sich gut an. Wenn dem denn so ist, bleibt nur noch der Aufwand diese so zu dämmen, damit sie sozusagen "lautlos arbeitet". Ich sagte ja: _"Bekommt man mit wenig Aufwand (im Vergleich zu  einer Installation einer sehr leisen Luftkühlung) eine lautlose Pumpe  installiert?" _Wenn die Pumpe sehr stark gedämmt werden muss, dann können doch die Temps im Gehäuse steigen?! Das wäre ja dann auch wieder nicht so optimal. Wird das dann in einem Midi Tower nicht arg eng_? _Allein eine HDD zu dämmen bis sie unhörbar ist, also keine Vibrationen mehr auf das Gehäuse überträgt, ist ja schon sehr umständlich (gewesen) - jetzt gibt es ja zum Glück SDDs. Ist das mit einer Pumpe nicht vergleichbar umständlich?_
_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Patze schrieb:


> Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, dass hauptsächlich diejenigen zum Thema kompetente Auskunft/Ratschläge etc. geben, die über Erfahrungen bzw. Erfahrungswerte beider Kühlarten verfügen. Sprich, sie haben (Erfahrungen mit) mindestens einen PC mit sehr leiser (quasi unhörbarer) Luftkühlung und mind. einen mit (quasi unhörbarer) Wasserkühlung (gebaut), damit sie seriöse Vergleiche ziehen können bzw. konnten. Über den Informationsgehalt der Beiträge jener, die bereits tausende verfasst haben (Stichwort Oberflächlichkeit) sage ich lieber nichts![/FONT]







> Bekommt man mit wenig Aufwand (im Vergleich zu einer Installation einer sehr leisen Luftkühlung) eine lautlose Pumpe installiert? Und bitte keine Haarspalterei a la _„was ist wenig Aufwand?“_.  [/FONT]



Ich hab den Eindruck, du hast die Antworten in diesem Thread noch nichtmal zur Hälfte gelesen...
(ich möchte an der Stelle anmerken, dass ich mir nicht die Mühe mache, all die Fehler in deinem Post aufzulisten, die hier bereits diskutiert wurden)

Es hängt von der Verlustleistung und der "sehr leise" Definition ab, wie viel Aufwand die Installation einer Luftkühlung macht. Der Aufwand der Installation einer "sehr leisen" <1 Sone Luftkühlung für einen kleinen Zacate liegt bei Null (man muss nicht mal bei der Platinenauswahl aufpassen), den überbietet man leicht. Der Aufwand für den Einbau einer "sehr leisen" (<0,01 Sone) nicht-Wakü für ein Dual GTX580 System fängt mit Konstruktionsskizzen an, setzt sich bei der Beschaffung passender Heatpipes und der Massanfertigung von Aufnahmeblöcken weiter und endet mit dem Zusammenbau eines nahezu unbeweglichen Monstrums aus gigantischen Kühlprofilen. Den unterbietet man sehr leicht.
Genauso reicht die Bandbreite bei der Pumpe: Ich brauch ca. 2 Sekunden, um sie dir in eine Bettdecke einzuwickeln.
Ich bräuchte, mit nem passenden Raum zur Verfügung, vermutlich zwei Tage, um ein wirklich schönes Dämmgehäuse anzufertigen.

Also nach was fragst du genau 




> Wenn ich alle Lüfter ausschalte und nur noch der Lüfter des Netzteils und die Festplatte läuft (PC im Leerlauf), dann ist der PC fast unhörbar: So wie ich es haben will! Wenn ich den S-Flex SFF21E (für CPU-Kühler) auf 600 U/Min dazuschalte ist die Geräuschemission des Computers immer noch die gleiche.




Siehste: Das ist mal ein Anhaltspunkt, mit dem man arbeiten kann - "maximal S-Flex @600rpm". Das ist schon mal was ganz anderes als "lautlos bis leise".



> Evtl. ist das Gehäuse für diese Hardware nicht hundertprozentig „Silent-tauglich“. Oder ist da dann doch die Wasserkühlung nötig?



600 rpm Kühlung sollte bei dem System imho möglich sein, wenn abseits des stabilen Betriebes keine weiteren Temperaturanforderungen gestellt werden.



> Halten wir (für eine verbesserte [neue] Umfrage) fest:



Nicht eins davon ist eine Auswahlmöglichkeit, soviel sei angemerkt.


----------



## Exxistenz (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ist die WaKü passiv gemeint? ...da vllt -ordentlich gedämmt, entkoppelt- ya.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Patze schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich einer geringen Geräuschemission ist ein Wasserkühlungssystem einem Luftkühlungssystemen weit überlegen, wenn der PC aus High-End-Komponenten besteht und/oder er übertacktet wird – steht ebenfalls außer Frage.
> Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, dass hauptsächlich diejenigen zum Thema kompetente Auskunft/Ratschläge etc. geben, die über Erfahrungen bzw. Erfahrungswerte beider Kühlarten verfügen. Sprich, sie haben (Erfahrungen mit) mindestens einen PC mit sehr leiser (quasi unhörbarer) Luftkühlung und mind. einen mit (quasi unhörbarer) Wasserkühlung (gebaut), damit sie seriöse Vergleiche ziehen können bzw. konnten. Über den Informationsgehalt der Beiträge jener, die bereits tausende verfasst haben (Stichwort Oberflächlichkeit) sage ich lieber nichts!



Der Informationsgehalt deine Umfrage hier war auch gegen 0 genauso wie dein langer Aufsatz da oben. Ergo auch leute mit wenig Posts können Beiträge verfassen mit 0 Informationsgehalt.


----------



## Patze (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Pardon, da muss ich doch nochmal genauer fragen: 



Uter schrieb:


> Den Radi kann man auch passiv betreiben. Folglich hat man nicht unbegint eine Geräuschquelle mehr, sondern im besten Fall nur noch eine.


 
Das wäre toll. Kannst Du mir evtl. ein System nennen, bei dem man den Radiator passiv betreiben kann. Also beispielsweise Core i7 2600 plus eine HD 6850 etc.? Einen unhörbaren Lüfter zu verbauen, das wird wohl aber noch gehen - siehe mein CPU-Lüfter beim PC II. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wo er verbaut ist, also wo er am wenigsten Schwingungen übertragen kann bzw. dort wo sie sich dann über das Gehäuse "lautlos" verteilen.
Viellicht kann man später auch mithilfe von (bereits woanders eingesetzten) adaptiven Strukturen (und/oder mithilfe von Schallabsorbern) Schwingungen dämpfen und Lärm reduzieren . Durch die aus der Akustik bekannten Elemente/Absorber (offenporiges Material) kann der Schall dann eindringen, wo er geschluckt, bzw.  in Wärme umgewandelt wird.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken möglicherweise bei einem zukünftigen PC "nur" den CPU und das Mainboard (Chipsatz etc.) per Wasserkühlung zu kühlen und die Grafikkarte (ich kaufe bis jetzt nur passive) mit einem leisen Lüfter versuchen zu kühlen. Wäre auch eine Variante und einen Versuch wert.



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Ist die WaKü passiv gemeint? ...da vllt -ordentlich gedämmt, entkoppelt- ya.



Ich versteh nicht ganz genau was du fragst bzw. mir mitteilen willst.


----------



## X Broster (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Siehe mein Profil.

CPU mit Wakü(Pumpe 5V), GPU ein fetter MK-13 und dazu ne SSD. Radi und MK-13 werden von Silent Wings@5V gekühlt. Man hört einzig das Spulenfiepen in Spielen.

Geht alles, kostet nurn bssl. mehr.


----------



## Uter (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Patze schrieb:


> Das wäre toll. Kannst Du mir evtl. ein System nennen, bei dem man den Radiator passiv betreiben kann. Also beispielsweise Core i7 2600 plus eine HD 6850 etc.? Einen unhörbaren Lüfter zu verbauen, das wird wohl aber noch gehen - siehe mein CPU-Lüfter beim PC II.


Der Lüfter ist nicht lautlos, er ist nur leiser als dein Nt/HDD und geht damit in der Geräuschkulisse unter. 



Patze schrieb:


> Viellicht kann man später auch mithilfe von (bereits woanders eingesetzten) adaptiven Strukturen (und/oder mithilfe von Schallabsorbern) Schwingungen dämpfen und Lärm reduzieren . Durch die aus der Akustik bekannten Elemente/Absorber (offenporiges Material) kann der Schall dann eindringen, wo er geschluckt, bzw.  in Wärme umgewandelt wird.


Wegen der Wärme brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, du sollst ja nicht das ganze Gehäuse sondern nur die Pumpe dämmen und die ist wie geschrieben meist wassergekühlt.



Patze schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken möglicherweise bei einem zukünftigen PC "nur" den CPU und das Mainboard (Chipsatz etc.) per Wasserkühlung zu kühlen und die Grafikkarte (ich kaufe bis jetzt nur passive) mit einem leisen Lüfter versuchen zu kühlen. Wäre auch eine Variante und einen Versuch wert.


Dann schaffst du eben auch kein passives System...


----------



## Patze (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*




Uter schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nicht lautlos, er ist nur leiser als dein Nt/HDD und geht damit in der Geräuschkulisse unter.



Nein, da muss ich Dir widersprechen ("Haarspalterei"  ). Der S-Flex SFF21E müsste genauso laut sein. Ich verweise auf die Messungen der PCGH: 0,2 Sone bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 75%. Das müssten rund 900 Umdrehungen beim SFF21E sein. Bei mir läuft er mit 600 U/Min und ist damit auch leiser. Und hier (20 dB sind ungefähr 0,1 Sone - es sind aber eher Annäherungswerte, denn Sone in Dezibel umrechnen ist schwierig, Sone und dBA lassen sich nur bei einer konstanten Frequenz ineinander umrechnen). Für das Netzteil wurde von der PCGH 0,1 Sone ermittelt, erst ab 80% Auslastung erzeugt der Lüfter 0,5 Sone. 
OK, ich hätte das genauer formulieren sollen: Der Lüfter wird mit 600 U/Min in meinem geschlossenen Gehäuse von mir quasi/fast nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Das heißt ich muss mich schon auf das Geräusch konzentrieren um es wahrzunehmen. Dies sind meine persönlichen subjektiven  Empfindungen der Lautstärke und Lautheit der  Lüfter und jene Empfindungen entziehen sich als psychoakustische Werte naturgemäß einfacher physikalischer Messung. Sone ist die Maßeinheit der subjektiven Lautheit eines Klangs und keine wirkliche Messgröße. Die Lautheit gibt also an  wie laut Schall rein subjektiv empfunden wird und ist demnach eine psychoakustische Empfindungsgröße. Deshalb ist das mit dem Thema "unhörbarer PC" so schwer. Aber wir haben ja zum Glück einige Messwerte an denen wir uns richten/orientieren können.




Uter schrieb:


> Wegen der Wärme brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, du sollst ja  nicht das ganze Gehäuse sondern nur die Pumpe dämmen und die ist wie  geschrieben meist wassergekühlt.


Da müssen wir klar trennen, denn da scheint etwas vermischt zu werden. Ich meinte mit den Absobern, dass man (zukünftig) eine weiter Möglichkeit neben einer Schalldämmung etc. hat um einen unhörbaren PC zu bauen. Ich habe über die Möglichkeiten (für einen fast unhörbaren PC) sozusagen laut nachgedacht. Deshalb auch dein berechtigter Hinweis: _"__Dann schaffst du eben auch kein passives System... "_

Möglichkeit 1: Luftgekühlter PC (mehrere Gehäuse, Lüfter, evtl. Dämmungen, Absorber etc .ausprobieren)

Möglichkeit 2: PC mit aktiver  Wasserkühlung, entweder mit oder ohne gedämmter Pumpe (evtl. "nur" die CPU und das Mainboard - Chipsatz etc. - per Wasserkühlung kühlen)

Möglichkeit 3: PC mit passiver Wasserkühlung, entweder mit oder ohne gedämmter Pumpe (evtl. "nur" die CPU und das Mainboard - Chipsatz etc. - per Wasserkühlung kühlen)

Das muss man dann probieren. Ich hoffe ja, dass man tatsächlich die Pumpe lautlos bekommt. Ich bin noch etwas skeptisch. Das glaube ich wohl erst wenn ich es mit meinen eigenen Ohren gehört habe (bzw. die Pumpe nicht gehört habe). Aber wie wir wissen (Netz ist voll davon, einfach googeln), gehen die Meinung hinsichtlich der Realisation eines (fast) unhörbaren PCs mit Wasserkühlung auseinander. Gerade auch weil wir es mit subjektiven Empfindungen zu tun haben und jede Konfiguration (und seien es nur minimale Unterschiede) andere Geräusche erzeugt bzw. zu unterschiedlich starken Geräuschen führt.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Patze schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1: Luftgekühlter PC (mehrere Gehäuse, Lüfter, evtl. Dämmungen, Absorber etc .ausprobieren)


Wenn du schon die Graka passiv kühlen kannst und die CPU semipassiv, dann sind deine Gehäuselüfter die größe Lärmquelle, wogegen auch Dämmen nichts hilft, deshalb bin ich nicht der große Fan von gedämmten Gehäusen.



Patze schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2: PC mit aktiver  Wasserkühlung, entweder mit oder ohne gedämmter Pumpe (evtl. "nur" die CPU und das Mainboard - Chipsatz etc. - per Wasserkühlung kühlen)


Das hat wohl das beste P/L-Verhältnis.



Patze schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 3: PC mit passiver Wasserkühlung, entweder mit oder ohne gedämmter Pumpe (evtl. "nur" die CPU und das Mainboard - Chipsatz etc. - per Wasserkühlung kühlen)


Nix gut. Wenn du eine passive Wakü willst, dann führst du sie hier ad absurdum, wenn du weiterhin Gehäuselüfter brauchst. Entweder ganz passiv oder aktive Wakü.



Patze schrieb:


> Das muss man dann probieren. Ich hoffe ja, dass man tatsächlich die Pumpe lautlos bekommt. Ich bin noch etwas skeptisch. Das glaube ich wohl erst wenn ich es mit meinen eigenen Ohren gehört habe (bzw. die Pumpe nicht gehört habe). Aber wie wir wissen (Netz ist voll davon, einfach googeln), gehen die Meinung hinsichtlich der Realisation eines (fast) unhörbaren PCs mit Wasserkühlung auseinander. Gerade auch weil wir es mit subjektiven Empfindungen zu tun haben und jede Konfiguration (und seien es nur minimale Unterschiede) andere Geräusche erzeugt bzw. zu unterschiedlich starken Geräuschen führt.


 Wichtig ist die Wahl der Pumpe, wenn du eine Phobya kaufst, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn es laut ist. Für dich wär wohl eine EHEIM 1046 die beste Wahl.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man High-End PCs plus OC mit Luftkühlung nicht wirklich leise bekommt bzw. wäre der Aufwand dann so groß, dass eine Wasserkühlung sowieso der praktikablere Weg wäre.

So ist mein wassergekühlter PC, trotz seiner 26 Lüfter, der mit Abstand leiseste den ich jemals hatte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Für die CPU + Mainboard sollte der Radi im Link langen mit ner entkoppelten und evnetuell gedämmten Eheim1046 solltest du so gut wie Lautlos werden.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 silber Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 silber 36079
Wenn du jemals auf ne Graka aufrüstest die passiv nicht mehr kühlbar ist könnte man ein 2tes Set dazukaufen um auch da Tempmäßig nicht zu heiß zu werden.
Test sind auch verlinkt.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Leider gibt es keinen direkten Vergleich, aber ich denke ein Mora 3 Core ist ähnlich stark, nicht aus Alu und günstiger.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ein Test im direkten vergleich wäre interessant hab bis jetzt leider auch keinen Gefunden.
Wenn der Mora da besser ist ist der natürlich die erste Wahl weil man notfalls auch paar Slipstream drannhängen könnte mit 500U/min oder so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Patze schrieb:


> Das wäre toll. Kannst Du mir evtl. ein System nennen, bei dem man den Radiator passiv betreiben kann. Also beispielsweise Core i7 2600 plus eine HD 6850 etc.?



Mein System läuft ohne Lüfter und ich denke, es hat genug Reserven für die genannte Hardware (mit E5300oc/9800GTX+ ist es jedenfalls noch nicht am Ende und letztere ist nicht unbedingt sparsam). Bei Neukauf sollten zwei More 3 Core bequem reichen, wenn die Wassertemperaturen nicht für HDD-Kühlung reichen müssen, wäre ich auch bei einem 9x140 Core zuversichtlich. (Passivtests gibts aber leider so gut wie gar keine)




> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken möglicherweise bei einem zukünftigen PC "nur" den CPU und das Mainboard (Chipsatz etc.) per Wasserkühlung zu kühlen und die Grafikkarte (ich kaufe bis jetzt nur passive) mit einem leisen Lüfter versuchen zu kühlen. Wäre auch eine Variante und einen Versuch wert.



Der Aufwand für eine vollpassive Wasserkühlung gegenüber einer ultra-silent aktiven ist extrem. Ausschließlich dann sinnvoll, wenn man mittelfristig komplett fanless unterwegs sein möchte (inkl. Netzteil). Wenn eh noch ein Lüfter Geräusche macht, können auch ebensogut 3-4 Geräusche machen und einem (bei Neu-&Fertigware) mehrere 100 € Investition und Stunden Bastelei ersparen.


----------



## Patze (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Das Thema Wasserkühlung - insbesondere die Variante wo "nur" die CPU und das Mainboard per Wasserkühlung gekühlt wird - interessiert mich auch deswegen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ob dein Gehäuse schlecht belüftet ist oder nicht kannst du einfach nachprüfen.
PC voll auslasten und für mind. ne halbe Stunde aufheizen mit Prime95 und Furmark. 
Dann nimmst du das Seitenteil weg (Prime und Furmark laufen weiter) und schaust ob die Temperaturen drastisch sinken oder gleich bleiben.
Wenn sie drastisch sinken ist die Belüftung zu schwach, sinkt sie dagegen nur um 2 oder 3 Grad liegt es nicht an der Belüftung.
Dabei Spielt auch die Gehäusegröße keine Rolle.


----------



## Legender (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ob dein Gehäuse schlecht belüftet ist oder nicht kannst du einfach nachprüfen.
> PC voll auslasten und für mind. ne halbe Stunde aufheizen mit Prime95 und Furmark.
> Dann nimmst du das Seitenteil weg (Prime und Furmark laufen weiter) und schaust ob die Temperaturen drastisch sinken oder gleich bleiben.
> Wenn sie drastisch sinken ist die Belüftung zu schwach, sinkt sie dagegen nur um 2 oder 3 Grad liegt es nicht an der Belüftung.
> Dabei Spielt auch die Gehäusegröße keine Rolle.


 
Genau so würde ich es auch machen um das herauszufinden. Wobei ich sogar sagen würde das selbst ein abfall von bis zu 5 Grad noch in Ordnung ist wenn man das Seitenteil abnimmt. Selbst bei guter Belüftung ist das nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## _chris_ (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich würde mal sagen dass das von den Komponenten abhängt, denn einen i3 lässt sich auch mit Lukü unhörbar kühlen und man hat trotzdem gute Temperaturen. Mit einer Wakü kann man aber bei entsprechender Radifläche so ziemlich alles unhörbar kühlen. Aber bei mir ist aktuell der Luftstrom am lautesten. Der Rest unhörbar.


----------



## Patze (29. August 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Was ist das das für eine CPU-Wasserkühlung auf dem Bild???: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white   Nur ein Radiator, kein Ausgleichsbehälter, keine Pumpe?


----------



## <BaSh> (29. August 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ist das vielleicht die H100?


----------



## Patze (30. August 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nee, ist es nicht. Die H100 ist eckig, auf dem Bild ist das Ding (der Kopf) rund. Aber Danke! Davon habe ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen (ich glaube aber auch, nicht immer genau hin geschaut zu haben ). Geschlossene Systeme sind sehr interessant für mich. Auf diesem Video kann man den Einbau der H100 sehen. Leider gibt es nur für CPUs solch eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung. Es würde sich für mich eher eine für North- und Souhtbridge lohnen, da die häufig etwas wärmer werden und mit etwas höherem Aufwand gekühlt werden müssen. Und wegen "denen"  die Gehäuselüfter so hoch drehen zu müssen, ist für mich inakzeptabel. Eine  offene Wasserkühlung könnte für mich zu heikel oder übertrieben sein, da ich nicht glaube, dass ich für einen sehr leisen, fast unhörbarer PC eine komplette Wasserkühlung (CPU, GPU, Mainboard) brauche. Dieses geschlossene  System von Corsair (evtl. Modell H100) könnte da wie gerufen kommen, ABER:
Wenn ein CPU-Kühler (Scythe Yasya oder Ninja oder ein anderer sehr guter) durch diese Wasserkühlung ersetzt wird, fällt der Luftstrom in Prozessornähe weg, sodass es zu Überhitzung von  benachbarten Bauteilen (z.b. Bridges, Spannungswandler) kommen kann, obwohl ein Luftrom im Gehäuse (ein einblasender und ein ausblasender Lüfter) existiert - zumindest in meinem hypothetischen Fall oder möglichen System. Der Radiator ist (zusätzlich durch die zwei Lüfter) sehr groß und über dem  Mainboard installiert, sodass einige Bauteile evtl. nicht genügend  kühle Luft abbekommen, da ein Zentimeter drüber eben dieser Radiator hängt. Man kann die Pumpe nicht drosseln und ein ständiges leises Knattern oder Knacksen der Pumpe könnte oder sei (laut Anwendungsberichten) vernehmbar. Wer die H100 kaufen würde, um einen sehr leisen PC zu haben (Silent-PC-Fans - so wie ich), wird deshalb wohl enttäuscht sein, oder?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Mein wassergekühltes System (Siehe SysProfil) ist fast lautlos außer einem leisen Luft Säuseln vom Netzteil Lüter. 
Ich habe aber auch ein Luftgekühltes System (Core 15 760, GTS450) das auch sehr leise ist.
Für mich ist das Betriebsgeräusch im angenehmen Bereich, für andere is mein  System nicht hörbar.
Es kommt auch auf deine Empfindlichkeit an, wie du Lärm empfindest Bzw. wie gut du hörst.
(Alle Hochfrequenten Geräusche sind für mich Störend, z.B. ein Handyladegerät, das minimal Fiept, nervt mich gewaltig. Ein 120mm Lüfter, der mit 500 - 650 Upm läuft, wird von mir kaum wahrgenommen.)


----------



## Wired (30. August 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Der Hauptvorteil eines mit Wasser gekühlten System sind die Temperaturen unter last die geringe Lautstärke ist ein guter bonus da die Lüfter nicht auf exorbitante Umdrehungen hoch drehen müssen um die Hardware einigermaßen stabil kühlen zu können (leicht übertrieben dargestellt). Deswegen werde ich in naher Zukunft mein System mit Wasserkühlung betreiben.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2011)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Nein, nicht nötig! Sehr gute Luftkühlung reicht.


----------



## Patze (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Braucht man für einen unhörbaren PC eine Wasserkühlung?*

Zum Thema Wasserkühlung möchte ich darauf hinweisen.


----------

